# How do I stop cats using my garden as a toilet?



## Fedup (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All

I must confess that I am not a cat lover. They're OK, just not my cup of tea.

Anyway, I have a problem where the neighbourhood cats (there are loads of them) like to use my front garden as a toilet. What is the best method of dissuading them from pooing on the lawn?

Cheers


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

In general cats don't poop ON the lawn - it's more usual in the borders where they can cover it up. Are you sure it isn't foxes or the such like? There are granules you can use to sprinkle on the area (called cat off or something like that) i've no idea if it works. Lion poo is meant to work really well if pooped around the boundary ( no idea where you get it from though) - there are also ultra sonic devices. Have a google search.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 22, 2010)

Its definitely cats, I occasionally catch them doing it. I've currently got 11 loads to clear up in the front garden when the rain stops and I'm getting fed up with it.

I think I'll invest in some ultrasonic devices.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Keeping the soil damp is a good idea because cats don't like to get their bums wet, so if you hose the area down frequently they will go somewhere else. A few prickly plants or thorny cuttings sprinkled around will also put them off.


----------



## nurseberyl (Jul 27, 2009)

my neighbour put oranges or orange peel out and no cats went near, she hasnt bothered for a while and now my cat uses her gravel as a big litter tray :blush:


----------



## 1971 (Aug 16, 2008)

pepper balls is meant to work too and anything citrus.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I checked on gardening web site that recommended a plant called Coleus canina, apparently cats hate the smell. 
I have also herdabout maybe spraying lemon oil around as they hate citrus smells. Or how about a motion sensor water sprayer?


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

spid said:


> In general cats don't poop ON the lawn - it's more usual in the borders where they can cover it up. Are you sure it isn't foxes or the such like? There are granules you can use to sprinkle on the area (called cat off or something like that) i've no idea if it works. Lion poo is meant to work really well if pooped around the boundary ( no idea where you get it from though) - there are also ultra sonic devices. Have a google search.


I was told about this but never used it in the end- silent roar it's called


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lots of cats DO poop on lawns without burying.... if there are a lot of cats around where you live, they are trying to establish territory by doing so. 

I would say as a first venture... can you install a sprinkler in the middle of your garden? Whenever you see a cat in your garden, turn it on, remotely and out of sight. They do not like water, and if they get a "Tsunami From God" every time they set foot in your garden you can bet they won't come back. It has to be anonymous though - and not associated with you. If they spot you and think you're responsible, you're stuffed!

A high powered AK47 style water pistol can be good too if you are a wannabee SAS sniper.

Main thing is, never allow the cats to know where it's coming from. Be your own thunderbolt from heaven.... and if that doesn't work then you might have to think about better fencing - there are some ways of keeping cats in or out of gardens that don't cost the earth these days.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

One of these would solve the problem


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

hawksport said:


> One of these would solve the problem


Might do, but the sticky-up ears and lopped off tail are not available in the UK


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Might do, but the sticky-up ears and lopped off tail are not available in the UK


This one is in the UK


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I, no flaming me, had a cat who was coming into my garden and pooping nearly everyday. He then tried to go for my dog and I poured a bucket of water over him. He hasn't come back since but I've seen him around and he seems ok


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

i get really fed up with this as well as my cat never goes out but my neighbour has 5 of the things that use my flowerbeds as litter trays, which she thinks is cute! spray bottle coming out, and have recently been letting my cocker out every time I see 1 as she loves to chase them if they run. but still they come back! my partner put orange peel round the garden the other night so must go out and see if it has worked.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

flosskins said:


> i get really fed up with this as well as my cat never goes out but my neighbour has 5 of the things that use my flowerbeds as litter trays, which she thinks is cute! spray bottle coming out, and have recently been letting my cocker out every time I see 1 as she loves to chase them if they run. but still they come back! my partner put orange peel round the garden the other night so must go out and see if it has worked.


Try and fill up the beds you least want them to visit with alpines, daisies or similar - before we got our kittens a lot of the neighbourhood cats were using our garden as a toilet - we put in a lot of creepers because they usually prefer a bare patch of earth and it's been a lot better x


----------

